# 21 weeks with twins..waters broke 9 days ago



## kateyspires

Helllo everyone, 

Im currently 21weeks and 3 days with twins. They are in seperate sac. Twin 1s sac ruptured 9 days ago...its a very long story. To cut it short im now on bedrest till i deliever.. I have to make 24 weeks to get steriods to boost theirs lungs and pray i make enough fluid till then to mature the lungs enough for outside life they have told me to decide wether to wait for premature labour or infection to kick in or terminate twin 1. I said i will wait and pray as both babies are still growing, good sizes and healthy! Saying that even if i do make it over 24 weeks twin 1s lung may not form still from lack of fluid or could be disabled from lack of space - NOT a nice situation 
So im having scans, bloods and check ups every weeks now and just have to keep praying we make it.. 
Every pain or tightening i get i think im going in to labour or something bads happening, im actually to scared to move and pray tomorrow wont be the last. I have a 3 year old and a 5 year old who are at school and nursery, my husband works full time so its hard to cope with not being able to help and i now could be laying here up to 34 weeks and then they are inducing me...

Has anyone else has similar situation ?? please reply with your outcome and how you got through it xx


----------



## momma_b

I am new to this site, hopefully I am replying properly.
I cannot relate myself, but had a friend in a simular situation. She had her twins at 24wks spent a lot of months in the NICU , they have had health issues with hearing and some respiratory but now 2 years later they are prefect! 
So sorry to hear about this. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!
Best of luck.


----------



## 25weeker

Hello

Sorry you are having to go through this ordeal.

My story isn't the same but at 21 weeks they discovered I was dilated with membranes bulging. They told me I would labour within 24-48 hours. I was also offered drugs to bring labour on but said I would let nature take its course. A decision I am so glad I made as I didn't go into labour so after 5 days another consultant said he was willing to try and push the membranes back in and put a stitch in. There was a risk of them rupturing when they done that but it didn't happen.

As I had lost my mucus plug I was at risk of infection. I was kept in hospital on bed rest and only allowed up to use the bathroom. After a turbulent month at 25 weeks I got an infection which triggered my labour. Sadly my second twin only lived for a day due to underdeveloped lungs. Holly turned 2 on Tuesday and is doing great.

I will keep my fingers crossed your babies stay in your tummy for many weeks.

Any questions you can PM me.

Good luck xx


----------



## bob2331

Hey,

So sorry u r going through this :(

My waters around twin 1 went at 20 weeks, twin 2's were slowly leaking. I was put on bedrest and told i would miscarry very shortly. At 21 weeks, twin 1's cord prolasped and Connor was born, he as with us for 2 and a half hours before falling asleep. Again we were told twin 2 would folow shortly, however, he had other idea's. On total bedrest and we mad it to 24 weeks but due to me getting an infection, twin 2 was deievered and he is now a bouncing walking, babaling 20 month old.

Please message me or add me on facebook if u want to ask any questions and i hope and pray everything goes okay and you hit 24 weeks xxxxx


----------



## Littlemo

Really sorry this is happening for u and the other ladies who have posted above, again my story is different my waters went around twin one at 27+ 3.I was given drugs and put on bed rest in the hospital I had the drip in to try slow down labour , after 48hrs my drip came out and I went back into full labour my baby girl was born sleeping she died due to a disorder she had and my little man had 9 weeks in nicu and now a big 16 weeks old. I really hope ur little ones stay in as long as possible for u if I can offer any help and advise I will be more then happy, one thing I have learnt is miracles do happen and hospitals these days work wonders every day really hope ur twinkles stay cooking for u xx


----------



## whistle

How sad to see so many of us twin mummies all in the same boat.

My waters didn't break but I was 6cm dilated at 22 weeks and had a stitch put in. This lasted over 2 weeks until I got a big infection in my waters and had my boys by c sec. They had had the steroids, thank God, but sadly twin 2 died 8 hours after birth as he wasn't responding to resuscitation. Twin 1 is a lovely bright little boy who spent 96 days in SCBU and now is no different to any of his friends developmentally, apart from being 3 months behind, of course.

Your babies are in the best place at the moment and you are doing a great job. Keep resting up and don't feel guilty for looking after you and your twin babies for this relatively short period of time.


----------



## mummy to be86

Hi 
It not nice going through this my back waters broke at 25 weeks then alfie @ 26 weeks lucky I had the steriod injection and some antibiotics then went into labour at 27+5 weeks spent 12 weeks in hospital in different hospitals most of the time but they are now home 19 weeks old thomas is still on oxygen alfie is on the oxygen during the night I was on bed rest in hospital it did get me down but it is worth it in the end.


----------



## kateyspires

thanks for all you replies xx

ive so far made it to 22 weeks 1 day!! tuesday i will get my 1st steroid injection...thats my first goal...so impraying i make it. they r happy with babies growth , thy are either right on target or head and estimated to weigh just over a pound!! my water still hasnt gone up though, so still very concerned about what will happen if they are born anytime soon :( 

but 2 weeks down 2 to go !!!!


----------



## kateyspires

thanks for all you replies xx

ive so far made it to 22 weeks 1 day!! tuesday i will get my 1st steroid injection...thats my first goal...so impraying i make it. they r happy with babies growth , thy are either right on target or head and estimated to weigh just over a pound!! my water still hasnt gone up though, so still very concerned about what will happen if they are born anytime soon :( 

but 2 weeks down 2 to go !!!!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

just wanted to send some :hugs: and i'm praying lo's stay put x


----------



## Sam182

Sending you positive thoughts x


----------



## bek74

I had a stitch put in at 23wks and waters broke around twin 1 at 28wks and they couldn't stop labour so they were delivered via c-section and both doing perfectly.
I can't believe how many twin mummy's lost one of their babies, ladies I am so sad and sorry for your losses.
Everyday that they are in you is one day more they are developed. I remember at 23wks my OB saying to me that every hour makes a huge difference, I never thought I would make 28wks, 26wks was our goal, once I made that we focused on 30wks, but we had them at 28wks.
just rest and drink a heap of water and make sure you don't strain while making a bowel motion, my OB had me on stool softeners ( safe for babies ).
Fingers crossed for you and your little ones.


----------



## momma_b

Wishing you and the babies all the best!! 
Your in my prayers.


----------



## mjsmith88

Sending you lots of :hugs: my thoughts and prayers are with you and your babies and I really hope that they stay put for you and that they are both alright x x


----------



## Littlemo

Hoping ur doing well and your babies are hanging in there sending lots of well wishes and luck xx


----------



## bek74

Just checking in to see how you and the bubba's are doing?


----------



## kateyspires

we r on 22 weeks 3 days ..recently put a post on premie board with most updated info from consultant..having a very bad day. was excited as we gt a date for steriods and felt like we was nearly their at our 24 week goal and then we find all tht out ( on premie board) so just one thing after the other :( thanks for asking xx


----------



## JadeyB

Hey there,

I am so sorry that you are going through this. You must be terrified.

My waters broke at 27+6 and currently in Southampton hospital waiting it out. I know that baby has a great at my gestation but I'm terrified infection will set in as it did with my 23 weeker.

Not felt baby move in the night, so waiting to be checked on now. I did sleep better than I have in days though so maybe that is why?!

It has fab that you have made it to over 2 weeks and you have a date for steroid injections. Infection set in after 3 days in my first pregnancy and I think it is a fab sign you have got this far.

Wishing you all the luck in the world. I Will be following your journey. Xxx


----------



## Littlemo

Hi just checking in, how are things going ? Hope things are still going well xx


----------



## kateyspires

im now 28 and 1 day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i spend 4 and half weeks in hospital as i started bleeding 23 wks! got out yesyurday..cant believe im still going and im soooooooooo happy to be back home!!!


----------



## hellohefalump

that's wonderful news I'm really happy for you!


----------



## AP

Fab news!!!! Stay put babies!!!!


----------



## kateyspires

i had them at 29 weeks 2 days..alisha is doing fine...off all wires/tubes..breathing on her own...nearly up to full feeds (19mls) ollies is in a diffferent hospital with higher level nicu hes on basic cpap now with around 30 per cent oxygen...hes had blood transfusion already..but hes up and down poor boy :(


----------



## Sam182

Congratulations on your babies! It must be so tough having them in different hospitals. Are they close to each other? Wishing all the best for your LOs x


----------



## kayo

:hugs:


----------



## danielle1987

:hugs::hugs:Congrats on ur babies safe arrival. Sorry to hear they are in different hospitals tho :( Hopefully they can be reunited soon xxx


----------



## kateyspires

no ollie is 1 hour and half away 40 miles its very hard specially with 2 boys at home to..and him being the sickest i want to be closer hes been their 3 weeks now :(


----------



## v2007

29+2 is fab. 

You did really well :)

I hope your twinnies are home with all their family soon.

:hugs:

V xxx


----------



## lynne192

thoughts with you on little ollie i hope he gets moved closer soon 

hugs on your special little twinsx


----------



## kateyspires

just an update alisha came home at 35 weeks gestation! ( nearly 2 weeks ago) ollies been back in colchester now over 2 weeks and is doing alot better!! :)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

:happydance: Brilliant news, so happy for you x


----------



## Louisey80

Just read this thread so pleased your babies are doing so well what an amazing journey your family has had x


----------



## Sam182

Great news x


----------



## heyyady

So glad you got a happy outcome :cloud9:


----------



## Poorah

Oh my word, you have been through the mill.

Absolutely delighted for you x


----------

